# Imperial Creed



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

What is this exactly, is it an actual creed, is it the Imperial Bible? or is just the name of the state religion, but I am quite certain that is called the Imperial Cult. Any explanations are welcome.


----------



## Dracnye (Jul 8, 2011)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Lectitio_Divinitatus

The Lectitio Divinitatus was the original book penned by Lorgar on the divinity of the Emperor. And formed the basis for which the Temple of the Saviour Emperor used to create the Imperial Cult and then the Ecclesiarch. 

But no, the Imperial Creed isn't a book, it was the precepts of the Imperial Cult. So it is in fact the commandment that structure moral conduct of members of the Imperial Cult.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Imperial_Cult


----------

